# Sailing For Redfish!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Skip Marks and his son Phillip and daughter Alex was not going to let the windy forecast stop them from fishing, Skip has fished with me for 9 yrs now and we always catch and have a great time. Well WINDY was not the word today GUSTY was more like it. We stared out with 18-2 mph winds that quickly went to 25-30 no exaggeration. Redfish the most protected water I could find was the only option today. First pond things started off great with 3 nice reds in the box pretty quick. But the rest of the day was to be battle with the wind and redfish. The reds were scattered and far in between. But we hammered the shorelines and flats with gold spoons and LSU spinners and put together a good catch for the conditions. Made about a million cast until we were wore out and called it a day at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time Hour="12" Minute="0">noon</st1:time> in the sustained 30 mph wind.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 REDFISH<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com <o></o>


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure your efforts were appreciated. If he's fished you for 9 years I have no doubt it isn't the first or last time you've gone or will go the extra mile. Good job Captain!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I dont know how I missed all of these. Great ropert Capt. Gene , cant wait till I get the chance top come down again. When I dont know but definately will be back.!:bowdown


----------

